# Audi S3 (8P)- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Booked in for Correctional detail over 2 days, to remove handwash inflicted swirls and drying blade scratches, also to attempt to improve an area that had been vandalised with egg damage.

*Upon arrival.*




























Firstly starting with the alloys, tyres and arches using various brushes and Espuma revolution,

















































Bug inflicted areas and door shuts pre-sprayed with BH Surfex HD, left to dwell and pressure rinsed,

































Engine bay detailed as per the special offer this month, using BH Surfex & various brushes, dressed using 303 Aerospace protectant, painted areas polished and protected with werkstat Prime,




























APC applied at 10% through the foam lance x2,




























Badges and trim cleaned using soft detailing brushes,

















Washed using the TBM and Shampoo+,










Dried using Uber plush towels,










De-tarred, then clayed using the new i4detailing polyclay and Dodo juice clay lube,



















Vehicle was the taken inside and attention paid to the egg damage, flattened down using 2000 & 4000 abralon pads, then polished out with a spot pad & IP 3.02, not perfect but certainly lessened on the eye and avoided having a respray,

































Defects removed mainly using Menzerna polishing pads and a ****tail of IP 3.02 and Ultrafina mix, some areas requiring multiple hits to get the desired results with minimal clearcoat removal,





































Before and after panels,

































































































Difficult to access areas machined using spot pads,



































*Day 2.*

With the defect removal complete, the paintwork was refined using 3M ultrafina on a 3m finishing pad,










An IPA wipedown given to remove any polishing oils, Britemax #5 sealant applied, removed and left to cure,










Badges and certain plastic trim cleaned and protected using Nanolex Basic,

















Plastic sumpguard and arch linings dressed using Megs all seasons,










Lower valances and alloys protected using Opti-seal,



















Tyres dressed using TC white pearl,










Shuts protected using Werkstat Prime,










Exhausts polished with Britemax easy cut and final shine,


























A final coat of Swissvax Best of Show applied,
Glass cleaned throughout and sealed,
Finally a wipedown with Z-8 the following morning just before customer collection.

*Results.*













































































































Thanks for looking and comments welcome and appreciated as always.:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice Rob as always my friend, like the black grills on a black Audi very mean and moody.

Gav


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That looks stunning, fantastic work, really love the new S3. :thumb:

Could you give me some more details on the TC White Pearl tyre dressing?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

After the rant post you had me intrigued.
I am glad you did terrific work and finish Rob.
Great work, and as already said very mean and moody.
Gordon.


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice work as always Rob


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

lovely looking beast!

glad you posted this after the little mishap earlier!

and great work!

how do you find the UF/3.02 mix? i guess the UF gives a little more lubricity?
might have to try some 

Davy


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> That looks stunning, fantastic work, really love the new S3. :thumb:
> 
> Could you give me some more details on the TC White Pearl tyre dressing?


Thanks Gaz, the white pearl dressing is by Tropi-care a product that Matt i4detailing will be hopefully stocking, it's waterbased and leaves a nice natural sheen, not dissimilar to something like Pneu.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=132889&highlight=white+pearl



badly_dubbed said:


> lovely looking beast!
> 
> glad you posted this after the little mishap earlier!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, it gives a nicer working time to the IP and adds a little bit more oil to the mix.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Top work Rob, nice to see a great range of products being put through there paces. :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Car looks amazing Rob! I guess the Sealant turned out good on the plastic!?

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow how much damage did that egg cause!!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice job Rob - good looking car


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice as alway Rob

Baz


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Rob :thumb:, glad you got it posted in the end.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

wow that looks awesome.Great detailed write up as well thanks


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Lovely finish, definitely looks best in black that car, nice to see ultrafina being mixed with something else too, amazing how much difference it can make


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Brilliant write-up there, very thorough and excellent final results.........:thumb:

Thanks for sharing..........:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work Rob that looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all.:thumb:



Nanolex said:


> Car looks amazing Rob! I guess the Sealant turned out good on the plastic!?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Florian


Cheers Florian, Worked well on the hard plastics without leaving any greasy residue.:thumb:



Bigge said:


> Wow how much damage did that egg cause!!!!


Eggs are lethal to paint, more often than not a bodyshop repair.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Absolutley stunning Rob. Love it.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top Stuff Rob. Love reading your posts:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

spot on as per usual mate.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, your comments are much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Great finish. Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice job as usual mate.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice work, that's looking awesome!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Excellent work as always!!!! *:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

optiseal on rims only protects? does it stop dirt from sticking on the rims ..?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I didn't know an egg could cause that much damage. Cracking results as always rob.

Edit: No pun intended


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

wow... next time i see some idiots throwing eggs i'll make them lick every one off the car 
By the looks of it bird****e is hardly more lethal :/


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great job there! I really love S3's and tried to race a white 09 one up the A19 a few month ago near the A1 in my MiTo haha.
Im really wanting some Opti Seal! The fact that it goes on everything is a bonus


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed mate - nice car also :thumb:


----------

